# transmission E40D how to keep run longer?



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I know they are terrible transmission early model.

95 F250 have them but it original. 77,000 miles so I am worry about fail soon. It drive great but want keep longer before we replace truck with another one.


Where temperature gauge we should hook to? Test port or line?

Would I be better leave gear in D or should use 1 or 2 gear? I plow 10-15 mph but 1 gear with 4.10 would be slow.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

is that the new truck your getting


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

My company truck is almost exact so it pretty slow in 1 gear it sound like scream when drive over 7 mph.


Let pray that transmission last until summer when we replace that RUSTY pan that I have see first time that bad shape.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I had 2 trucks with E40D's - I had to replace a torque converter on one at 149k miles and nothing else- it was a 94 F150 that I plowed with. The other was a 92 Bronco w/33" tire's and 3" lift that I offroaded a lot.


----------



## chas4x4 (Jan 30, 2003)

Do you kmow what size the test port is and do the gauges have the right adapters?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

the e4od's are not terrible transmissions. they have a bad reputation because they require a bit more routine maintance than some other tranmissions - like the c6 for example.

if the transmission is original to your '95, then you have a good unit. read here -

http://www.becontrols.com/tech/ch6e4odinfo.htm

change the fluid and filter every year or two (depending on usage) and do not over heat it. heat is the biggest enemy of these transmissions. if you do a lot of towing, get a big aftermarket cooler. a trans temp gauge is a good idea. a shift kit providing firmer shifts results in less wear and heat. install one.

treat it right and it'll last longer than the truck.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

To install the trans temp gauge, the sender goes in the drivers side of the tranny- there should be a 5/16 or 3/8 brass plug that gets removed. The Autometer gauge sender I have just screwed right into the port. Hook up power and that should be it (the sender is the ground). Fluid and filter changes help, I've read conflicting reports on flushing vs just changing fluid (flushing can clog up a neglected unit). Plow in D, use 4 low if its the heavy stuff and watch your temp.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I love the e4od. I've had a bunch of them and never had a problem. Everything else feels like it shifts wrong to me now...

Anyway, I wouldn't be concerned. Just maintain it like anything else.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

ajslands;957960 said:


> is that the new truck your getting


Why you edit  Alright you make my post look useless. :laughing:

Yes it 95 F250 that we got today.

Ok I drive on highway no problem but rear axle would need new diff or gear it loosen.

I went look under transmission I don't see those brass plugs. It have 2 steel lines on that.

Do you have picture of that. That will be huge helpful for me.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Mil- No pics but go to thedieselstop.com and search for trans temp sender location. They have pics and instructions.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

We plow them in Low with the OD off. I was told this by a transmission rebuilder. Have gottne a lot of life out of mine.


----------

